# First Engagement Session



## Wabusk (Aug 18, 2010)

Been at the photography thing for a few years now but only really focused on travel/street photography but when i was at a friends cottage last week and they announced they got engaged the night before I convinced them to let me shoot a few shots in the area that it happened.

Having never done anything remotely close to a posed shoot I was surprised by how difficult I found it although I did learn a ton. Im interested in trying again but I would love some C&C on the results of my first try though.

1)
http://nkuchmak.smugmug.com/Other/Anna-Michelle-and-Glen/13398895_EenPz#974761371_LvXMv-A-LB



2)




3)




4)




5)


----------



## SageMark (Aug 18, 2010)

I adore the first one, and the rest are really great and natural looking. In your session, did you take any shots which are complimentary to the subjects (ie. every myspace person over 28 takes pictures upwards at an angle to make them look younger and skinnier)?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 18, 2010)

I think you have some awesome shots here but I don't think that the action (I'm assuming you have run some type of action on these?)  Is very flattering, I bet these would look more awesome without it.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 19, 2010)

Exposure is off and with that the colour, when did you see a sky in this hue, I copied into PS to see if my monitor was out of whack but its calibrated and less than 2 months old, bringing them up to give them some "pop" washes most of the shot out I'd suggest your metering is either wrongly set or you are metering on the wrong place before recomposing, poses are fine, I like them all but without correct exposure/colour they don't work for me. This isn't a laptop, if your editing on a lappy the screen is far too bright. H


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm willing to bet that it's whatever the poster is doing in post processing that is giving this effect.  Some type of warming filter or action.  That's why I super hate actions!  lol.  I Bet these look a thousand times better without that.


----------



## thetathink (Aug 19, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Exposure is off and with that the colour, when did you see a sky in this hue, I copied into PS to see if my monitor was out of whack but its calibrated and less than 2 months old, bringing them up to give them some "pop" washes most of the shot out I'd suggest your metering is either wrongly set or you are metering on the wrong place before recomposing, poses are fine, I like them all but without correct exposure/colour they don't work for me. This isn't a laptop, if your editing on a lappy the screen is far too bright. H




It's called color grading. In the photography world, I guess Post Processing is a better term. Feature film/Broadcast world, we call it color grading. Either way it's a creative decision that's done in post. 

I love these colors you got going on but think it would work better for a different subject matter. I see this working better for your street photography than a couple's engagement. But I really do like the color, I think it fits the natural environment too. But maybe not romantic enough?


----------



## Cedar (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally I like the warming filter. They are engaged! They are in love! It's a warm, inviting thing!

Maybe i'm just a sap at heart. 

What camera/lens did you use? Great job for your first shoot, such quality.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not saying that the coloring looks bad necessarily but I just see that with so many beautiful greens, blues, etc in the perfect surroundings and things like the color of her eyes.. everything looks sort of muted and could really take a great picture and make is amazing   COULD I say, I mean, worth a try is all I mean.  I think these, I just think they are missing something.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to agree with FlashHarry and JJM on this one, the pics look dark on my screen and I'm not feeling the "vintage" processing, when this fad dies there are going to be a ton of people with photos more dated than parachute pants.   Lot's of potential in the shots though.


----------



## Wabusk (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow such great comments and am loving the criticism!

You guys are right...the photos are heavily processed but I forgot to mention this was a new thing I was trying out as well. Im a firm believer that photos look better when realistic but I have recently been asked to try out more of that vintage look with a yellowish tinge that seems to be oh so popular right now...hence the strange colours in the sky.

it was a grey boring sky so I figured it was time to give it a go. Whether it works or not...i guess its in the eye of the beholder. 

Strange tho to hear the photos look dark...hmm....mind telling me if your using mac or pc and whehter or not its been calibrated???

Thanks all the advice and comments, keep it coming!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 19, 2010)

Wabusk said:


> Wow such great comments and am loving the criticism!
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



I for one am using a NEC monitor and it is calibrated.  Whether or not you are on a mac or PC shouldn't matter unless you're using a stock monitor.  They don't look too dark but they could stand to be brought up a bit.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 19, 2010)

I am calibrated as well.  To me they do not look dark in the way of an exposure issue, it looks more like a moody darker look has been added with that post processing.  I know you probably want the whole series to match so it tells a story but I think like in number three, you can tell she would have these awesome blue eyes that would just sparkle with the pretty smile you captured, but the post is killing that.  Did you try that one without?  If so, which did you prefer?


----------



## Emilymarie (Sep 2, 2010)

nice shots but like the rest of the crowed, im not to keen on the pp.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 2, 2010)

I think they look really great! Caught the emotion in them all, and I personally like the framing. Good job!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> I'm not saying that the coloring looks bad necessarily but I just see that with so many beautiful greens, blues, etc in the perfect surroundings and things like the color of her eyes.. everything looks sort of muted and could really take a great picture and make is amazing   COULD I say, I mean, worth a try is all I mean.  I think these, I just think they are missing something.



Color looks like they were shot on expired Ektachrome...


----------



## dannystoria (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the pictures but the coloring kind of got boring after one or two of them. I would have liked to have seen more color pop in some of them.


----------

